# Quelle taille pour quel style ?



## Snoopy06000 (7 Octobre 2019)

Avec la découverte de l'Apple Watch s'est posé une question que je ne pensais pas me poser. 

La question de la taille.

J'ai un tout petit poignet, je suis un homme et depuis une semaine j'hésite entre la taille 44mm et 40mm. La 44mm a son avantage d'être plus imposante et de faire plus "montre". A la différence de la 40mm qui fait un petit plus gadget mais qui reste chic, discrète et élégante. Je vous laisse juger par vous même.


----------



## fousfous (7 Octobre 2019)

Perso j'ai une 44 avec la même taille de poignet que toi et ça ne me pose pas de problèmes!


----------



## Snoopy06000 (7 Octobre 2019)

oui ça bien aucun souci mais après niveau rapport taille en tenue de sport et donc les bras à l'air je trouve moins esthétique qu'en tenue de travail.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> oui ça bien aucun souci mais après niveau rapport taille en tenue de sport et donc les bras à l'air je trouve moins esthétique qu'en tenue de travail.


Il ta faut donc les deux tailles ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (7 Octobre 2019)

tu as tout compris lol. Dans l'absolu et pour les plus riches d'entre nous, je préconise une 44mm en acier ou céramique pour le travail et une 40mm pour les week end et sport lol


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il ta faut donc les deux tailles ?


----------

